# 1st coffee of the new year



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

What are you all planning on starting 2012 with?

Mine is going to be the El Salvador Finca San Jose Red Bourbon, it is my favourite bean so seems right to start the new year with it


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

First into the hopper tomorrow will be my Fruit and Nut Mix blend from eightpointnine - use my code R8X4KBB to try it out free

It contains 64% Kenyan, 32% Guatemalan and 4% Brazilian in the blend

I enjoyed the last one I received and ordered enough to get me through the xmas period.

I'm looking to a lovely Brazilian Reinha Estate from Londinium Espresso on Monday morning though.

My coffees for next week are already planned out and the hand grinder and V60 will be making an appearance at work on Tuesday


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I like the sound of the Brazilian Reinha, I may have to order some in the new year


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

How do we get the blend seems to be silly sliders







Is that a quick code you have provided?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The quick code will give you a freebie but you will need to move the sliders to get the blend set

Another blend I loved was my Sweet Tooth blend


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Pity you can't enter the numbers in manually as well as the sliders


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sent as a suggestion to the site owners.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

how does this place work? does it tie you into a subscription - looks fun all the same


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No, you can stop, start and change your blends at any time. I always like to try out new roasters entering the marketplace against some old favourites.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Square Mile Tegu AA for me. And I thought I'd place an order with Londinium this weekend so I've something queued up once that's done. I'm a bit undecided about which of their coffees to get, though. (I actually might go with the decaf Costa Rica, as I've been overindulging quite a lot since Santa brought me a new grinder, and I think I might need a detox period.)


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Filthy_rich85 said:


> Mine is going to be the El Salvador Finca San Jose Red Bourbon, it is my favourite bean so seems right to start the new year with it


+1 for me.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I just had a French press of Square mile Kenya kagumo AA. Bloody marvellous first coffee of the year and hopefully many more to come!

I'm in France on a ski holiday at the moment so just off to the slopes


----------



## eightpointnine (Nov 9, 2011)

gazbea said:


> Pity you can't enter the numbers in manually as well as the sliders


Good idea gazbea - we are looking at how we can improve our sliders so a nice looking way to directly enter numbers is now on the table!

In the meantime, Glenn's Sweet Tooth Blend can be accessed via here: http://eightpointnine.com/share/my-blend.php?id=186&t=fs and his other blend (Fruit and Nut Mix) is here: http://eightpointnine.com/share/my-blend.php?id=418&t=fs - both have his code which give you a box and a half free (vs the standard first one free offer we have).

Happy blending!


----------



## sicknote (Sep 5, 2011)

How many different blend combinations are possible using the sliders? I like the idea, but would you not need to have different sets of sliders depending on the end users brew method?

First coffee of 2012 was Union hand roasted foundation......and no hangover.


----------



## FireyCoffee (Jan 1, 2012)

did anyone try this in the end? is it worth doing?


----------

